# SilverStone TemJin TJ07 mit "inverted ATX"



## johan.d.88 (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin leider nirgendwo fündig geworden, sodass ich nun einen Thread erstellen muss.
Ich bin über die Seite von MDPC-X Sleeves auf einen TJ07-Mod gestoßen, bei dem der Mainboardtray umgedreht ist, also die GraKas nach oben schauen.

Es heist "murderbox" und sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt meine Frage:
Weis jemand von euch, ob beim TJ07 der Mainboardtray frei ausrichtbar ist, oder ob man verschiedene Versionen kaufen kann?
Gibt es die so gennante "inverted ATX" Version in Deutschland zu kaufen?

Ich habe es nur auf der Seite http://www.murdermod.com gefunden.
Für schlappe 999$ (zu teuer) und warscheinlich nicht nach D lieferbar.
Ausserdem möchte ich ja selbst modden und keinen Mod kaufen.

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Beste Grüße
Johan


----------



## Sturmi (21. April 2010)

Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist schau mal hier : Case Mod Project King Kong- Silverstone TJ07 mod - bit-tech.net Forums 
Afaik musst du nur 2 Schienen auf dieser Zwischenplatte tauschen. Also Nieten aufbohren, beide Seiten tauschen, neue Löcher bohren, festschrauben -> fertig.


----------



## johan.d.88 (22. April 2010)

Danke Sturmi,
das hat mich ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht. 
Der Mod aus dem Forum sieht schon sehr nett aus.

Wenn noch jemand eine besser bebilderte Anleitung für den Umbau des Mainboardtrays hat/kennt, wäre ich sehr erfreut, wenn er diese hier postet/verlinkt. In dem anderen Forum ist das sehr knapp beschrieben. 
Falls jemand selber Erfahrung mit diesem Umbau hat, bitte auch unbedingt posten.
Danke dafür im Vorraus.

MfG


----------



## pajaa (29. April 2010)

Dir kann geholfen werden:
Silverstone TJ07 - Der Ultimative Sammelthread (bitte vorher Post#1 lesen) [14] - Forum de Luxx
und
[Sammelthread] murderMod - Diskussionsthread (Part 2) - Forum de Luxx

Die MurderBox gibts nur bei MurderBox.com, allerdings kannst du die auch in Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## johan.d.88 (29. April 2010)

Danke pajaa.
Das ist sind echt interessante Threads.
Dann kann das Basteln bald losgehen, denn ne MurderBox werd ich nicht kaufen.
Find ich echt zu teuer und wo bleibt der Spaß am basteln.

MfG


----------



## DAEF13 (29. April 2010)

Hier im Forum hat auch jemand diesen MurderBox mod nachgebaut, bzw. sehe ähnlich umgesetzt.


----------

